# Drivers License Requirements



## QuadPlower

This information is for Michigan only. But it probably works in your state also. The information is taken from Michigan Secretary of State information.

Definition of Terms:

GVW: Gross Vehicle Weight = What your vehicle actually weights.
GVWR: Gross Vehicle Weight Rating is the recommended maximum total weight of the vehicle and a load as designated by the vehicle manufacturer. 
GCW: Gross Combination Weight = What your truck and trailer actually weight.
GCWR: Gross Combination Weight Rating means the value specified by the manufacturer as the maximum loaded weight of a combination vehicle.

Vehicle Weight Summary: License requirements don't care what your vehicle weights. They only care what the manufacture says your vehicle weights. GVWR & GCWR.

These are the only GVWR that mater:
Trucks:
Under 10,000 pounds
Over 10,001 pounds but less than 26,000 pounds
Over 26, 001 pounds

Trailers:
Under 10,000 pounds
Over 10,001 pounds

There are exceptions, such as military, farmer, emergency personal. But the rule is:

*Chauffeur License* is required if you: Are employed for the principal purpose of operating a motor vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of 10,000 pounds or more.

Note: Michigan law considers someone to be employed for the principal purpose of operating a motor vehicle "when the person's employment customarily involves the necessary use of a motor vehicle for hire (snow plowing) or for transporting passengers for hire (workers), or for transporting for gain or hire any merchandise for display, sale, or delivery. (spreading salt)"

*Chauffeur Summary:* If the truck you drive for work as an employee, owner or sub contractor, has a sticker on the door of the truck says 10,001 pounds or greater, (but less than 26,001) than you need to have a Chauffeurs License. The cost in 2009 in MI for this license is $35.00. It is only a written test. No skills test is required, unless you have never been licensed.

*Medical Examiner's Certification:* A medical examiner's certification is needed if you operate a motor vehicle with a gross vehicle weight (GVW), GVWR, GCW, or GCWR of 10,001 pounds or more. Mine cost $50 from my Dr.

*Commercial Drivers License or CDL:* A CDL is required for any person who intends to operate a vehicle have a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of 26,001 pounds or more or a combination vehicles towing a trailer with a GVWR of 10,001 pounds or more with a gross combination weight rating (GCWR) of 26,001 pounds or more.

CDL Classes:

*Class A:* Combination of vehicles with a GCWR of 26,001 pounds or more, provided the GVWR of the vehicle being towed is 10,001 pounds or more.

*Class A Example:* Any Semi truck & trailer needs a Class A. If your trailer has a GVWR of more than 10,001 and the truck and trailer combination is over 26,001 then you need a Class A CDL.

*Class B: *Single vehicle having a GVWR of 26,001 pounds or more. Group B allows for towing trailers or other vehicles with a GVWR of 10,000 pounds or less.

*Class B Example:* You bought a used Ford L8000 county plow truck to plow with. You would need a Class B. You can also tow a landscape trailer that is has a GVWR of under 10,000 pounds. A tandem axle trailer with 4500 pound axles would be fine. It would have a 9,000 GVWR.

*Class C* has to due with busses and vehicles that haul over 16 people so I'm not going to cover it.

*Summary:*

*Regular Drivers License*
- If you drive a pick up that has a GVWR under 10,000 then you are fine. If you tow a trailer that is under 10,000 GVWR you are fine. 
- If your trailer is over 10,001 GVWR and your truck is under 10,000 GVWR AND the combination of truck and trailer is under 26,001, then your drivers license is fine.

*Chauffeur License*
- If you drive a truck that has a GVWR of between 10,001 and 26,000 you need a Chauffeur license and a Medical Examiner's Certification.
- If you tow a trailer behind that truck that is under 10,000 GVWR you still only need the Chauffeur license and a Medical Examiner's Certification.
- If you tow a trailer behind that truck that is over 10,001 GVWR, and the combined weight is under 26,001 GVWR you still only need the Chauffeur license and a Medical Examiner's Certification.

*Commercial Drivers License*
- If you drive a truck with a GVWR of over 26,001 alone or with a trailer under 10,000 GVWR you need a Class B CDL

- If you tow a trailer over 10,001 GVWR and your combined truck and trailer GVWR is over 26,001 you need a Class A CDL.


----------



## cretebaby

Well Done


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds pretty close to minnesota rules just different names for catagories. Weights are correct.


----------



## FteNelson

Hamelfire;774803 said:


> Sounds pretty close to minnesota rules just different names for catagories. Weights are correct.


thats all federal laws FYI not state :waving:

dont forget your log books if you drive a truck heavier than 10,001 lbs got popped the other day for speeding and got a 400 dollar fine :angry:


----------



## cretebaby

FteNelson;774822 said:


> thats all federal laws FYI not state


All but the chauffers part


----------



## FteNelson

cretebaby;774827 said:


> All but the chauffers part


ya got me dag nabit 

xysport


----------



## Crash935

FteNelson;774822 said:


> dont forget your log books if you drive a truck heavier than 10,001 lbs got popped the other day for speeding and got a 400 dollar fine :angry:


There is an exception for local drivers as long as you stay within the 100 air mile radius that doesnt require a log book.


----------



## FteNelson

Crash935;774856 said:


> There is an exception for local drivers as long as you stay within the 100 air mile radius that doesnt require a log book.


this is true except i work from the tip of the cape to exit 1 off the mass pike on any given day
they got me and i was something like 210 miles from are shop


----------



## cretebaby

Quad

That would have been perfect if you only would have posted wether or not you needed a CDl for a Under 26k truck with air brakes


----------



## Crash935

ftenelson;774859 said:


> this is true except i work from the tip of the cape to exit 1 off the mass pike on any given day
> they got me and i was something like 210 miles from are shop


ahhhh, oops


----------



## GripTruk

cretebaby;774872 said:


> Quad
> 
> That would have been perfect if you only would have posted wether or not you needed a CDl for a Under 26k truck with air brakes


In NY at least, under 26K is under 26K, brake type is irrelevant. No CDL required.

I'm not sure about OVER 26K, there may be air brake endorsements required.

I don't know if we have anything like the chauffeur requirement here, that's unfamiliar to me.

-Jer


----------



## cretebaby

GripTruk;774881 said:


> In NY at least, under 26K is under 26K, brake type is irrelevant. No CDL required.
> 
> I'm not sure about OVER 26K, there may be air brake endorsements required.
> 
> I don't know if we have anything like the chauffeur requirement here, that's unfamiliar to me.
> 
> -Jer


LOL I was just teasing Crash

That is a Fed regulation and its a restriction if you don't have air not an endorsement


----------



## IPLOWSNO

when i was 18 i went and got my class 1. i was following in my dads footsteps lol. union driver. 
after i got my lic. they changed it over to the new style so my dad got to take his test at homeand i had to go into dmv. they wanted another 200 to take the test and renew so i had it amended to a c i have no clue as to what i can drive lol farm tractor tow truck lol the girl at the dmv was puzzled too. the only thing i use my lic. for is to show cops lol


----------



## 2COR517

One addition to the Class B (which I have). Also applies to class C. You can haul any weight trailer, as long as your combined weight is under 26K. I have a 12K dump trailer I haul w/ my pickup. No problem. I called my state DMV about this when I bought the trailer. It's a silly rule in my opinion. I think I should be able to drive a CDL dumptruck and haul a tagalong with equipment on it. Which would mean a Class A would basically be for Tractor Trailer rigs. The girl at the DMV agreed the Class B trailer restriction is a little outdated.


----------



## cretebaby

2COR517;774987 said:


> One addition to the Class B (which I have). Also applies to class C. You can haul any weight trailer, as long as your combined weight is under 26K. I have a 12K dump trailer I haul w/ my pickup. No problem. I called my state DMV about this when I bought the trailer. It's a silly rule in my opinion. I think I should be able to drive a CDL dumptruck and haul a tagalong with equipment on it. Which would mean a Class A would basically be for Tractor Trailer rigs. The girl at the DMV agreed the Class B trailer restriction is a little outdated.


That really has nothing to do with having a B or a C because you need neither for a Combo under 26k

You can pull any size trailer if the combo is under 26k with a standard Class D

A class C has no value without the proper endorsment for passengers or Hazmat


----------



## 2COR517

Probably didn't word that the best. Point I was trying to make is that a Class B is NOT restricted to 10K trailer, unless the combination exceeds 26K. We don't have class D here. Class C is the "standard" license.


----------



## QuadPlower

cretebaby;774872 said:


> Quad
> 
> That would have been perfect if you only would have posted wether or not you needed a CDl for a Under 26k truck with air brakes


I didn't see anything for a Chauffeur License sized truck (10,001 - 26,000 GVWR) with Air Brakes. I have a 19,500 UD-2000 with Air Brakes. But I did see that you have to have an Endorsment for Air Brakes for the Class A or B CDL to drive a 26,001 truck with air brakes.


----------



## QuadPlower

Crash935;774856 said:


> There is an exception for local drivers as long as you stay within the 100 air mile radius that doesnt require a log book.


Could you find this in the "regulations" for me. I hope its true, I don't want to write something up every time I leave in the morning and we stay within 50 miles. I have enough to do in the a.m.


----------



## fisher guy

florida used to require the class d license aka the chauffeurs license but since abolished it cuz so many people were buying 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks lol to this day it is a rarity to find a f-250 or f-350 with a gas motor and for a time thats what everyone drove were the big diesels to get the millage


----------



## Crash935

QuadPlower;775033 said:


> Could you find this in the "regulations" for me. I hope its true, I don't want to write something up every time I leave in the morning and we stay within 50 miles. I have enough to do in the a.m.


I'll have to find it again for ya, its a PITA to find!


----------



## hlntoiz

FteNelson;774822 said:


> dont forget your log books if you drive a truck heavier than 10,001 lbs


Pretty much anyone driving a 1 ton pickup or larger. 

When I was stopped a few years back they asked me for my log book and I told them I didn't have one. I said we work from 7-5 everyday. That is my log book. I don't travel at night or out of state.

He probably didn't give me crap because of the 100 mile rule. I would like to see it in print also.


----------



## cretebaby

https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-reg...p?rule_toc=764&section=395.1&section_toc=1938


----------



## QuadPlower

Thanks for the link cretebaby. All i was able to find on it however was about worker hour restrictions. I didn't find anything about daily vehicle inspections.

Don't get me wrong, I do a walk around to check my vehicle, but I don't write it down. I don't want to get a ticket for not writting it down if I'm suppose to.


----------



## cretebaby

(e)(1) 100 air-mile radius driver. A driver is exempt from the requirements of Section 395.8 if:

(e)(1)(i) The driver operates within a 100 air-mile radius of the normal work reporting location;

(e)(1)(ii) The driver, except a driver-salesperson, returns to the work reporting location and is released from work within 12 consecutive hours;

(e)(1)(iii)(A) A property-carrying commercial motor vehicle driver has at least 10 consecutive hours off duty separating each 12 hours on duty;

(e)(1)(iii)(B) A passenger-carrying commercial motor vehicle driver has at least 8 consecutive hours off duty separating each 12 hours on duty;

(e)(1)(iv)(A) A property-carrying commercial motor vehicle driver does not exceed 11 hours maximum driving time following 10 consecutive hours off duty; or

(e)(1)(iv)(B) A passenger-carrying commercial motor vehicle driver does not exceed 10 hours maximum driving time following 8 consecutive hours off duty; and

(e)(1)(v) The motor carrier that employs the driver maintains and retains for a period of 6 months accurate and true time records showing:

(e)(1)(v)(A) The time the driver reports for duty each day;

(e)(1)(v)(B) The total number of hours the driver is on duty each day;

(e)(1)(v)(C) The time the driver is released from duty each day; and

(e)(1)(v)(D) The total time for the preceding 7 days in accordance with §395.8(j)(2) for drivers used for the first time or intermittently.

(e)(2) Operators of property-carrying commercial motor vehicles not requiring a commercial driver’s license. Except as provided in this paragraph, a driver is exempt from the requirements of §395.3 and §395.8 and ineligible to use the provisions of §395.1(e)(1), (g) and (o) if:

(e)(2)(i) The driver operates a property-carrying commercial motor vehicle for which a commercial driver’s license is not required under part 383 of this subchapter;

(e)(2)(ii) The driver operates within a 150 air-mile radius of the location where the driver reports to and is released from work, i.e., the normal work reporting location;

(e)(2)(iii) The driver returns to the normal work reporting location at the end of each duty tour;

(e)(2)(iv) The driver has at least 10 consecutive hours off duty separating each on-duty period;

(e)(2)(v) The driver does not drive more than 11 hours following at least 10 consecutive hours off duty;

(e)(2)(vi) The driver does not drive:

(e)(2)(vi)(A) After the 14th hour after coming on duty on 5 days of any period of 7 consecutive days; and

(e)(2)(vi)(B) After the 16th hour after coming on duty on 2 days of any period of 7 consecutive days;

(e)(2)(vii) The driver does not drive:

(e)(2)(vii)(A) After having been on duty for 60 hours in 7 consecutive days if the employing motor carrier does not operate commercial motor vehicles every day of the week;

(e)(2)(vii)(B) After having been on duty for 70 hours in 8 consecutive days if the employing motor carrier operates commercial motor vehicles every day of the week;

(e)(2)(viii) Any period of 7 or 8 consecutive days may end with the beginning of any off-duty period of 34 or more consecutive hours.

(e)(2)(ix) The motor carrier that employs the driver maintains and retains for a period of 6 months accurate and true time records showing:

(e)(2)(ix)(A) The time the driver reports for duty each day;

(e)(2)(ix)(B) The total number of hours the driver is on duty each day;

(e)(2)(ix)(C) The time the driver is released from duty each day;

(e)(2)(ix)(D) The total time for the preceding 7 days in accordance with §395.8(j)(2) for drivers used for the first time or intermittently.

(f) Retail store deliveries. The provisions of §395.3 (a) and (b) shall not apply with respect to drivers of commercial motor vehicles engaged solely in making local deliveries from retail stores and/or retail catalog businesses to the ultimate consumer, when driving solely within a 100-air mile radius of the driver’s work-reporting location, during the period from December 10 to December 25, both inclusive, of each year.


----------



## cretebaby

Hours-of-Service Regulations

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/topics/hos/index.htm


----------



## Bajak




----------



## cretebaby

bajak;776529 said:


> View attachment 56030
> :d


lol........


----------



## hlntoiz

Bajak;776529 said:


> View attachment 56030


Just remember it is your negligence for not knowing it all  That is what they will tell you.


----------

